# Another Farmington story



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello! The recent few weeks have me wondering what others do... I now have a boat to duck hunt in. I love the easy it brings to my little group of hunters. We use to walk some crazy distances and cut through the marsh for hours and hours. Anyway last weekend was another sob story about other hunters setting up right on top of me. 

We had 3 guys. Got there early. 40 min from shooting time these other guys stop and start looking our way. I give them the head lamp signal (hard to see us in the dark im sure) and they keep walking. Ill admit im a douche at times. I started making noise and trying to make sure they knew we were there. They kept coming. Anyway no details needed. everyone has a story like this and its not new to us. Our spread was working birds and they would shoot when they started landing in the decoys. It was frustrating, but I was hunting and not working.

Questons:

how do you warn others that hunters are here and they are too close? Flat out say it? Shine the light? 

Is it possible to find a spot with new ppl around?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Unfortunately the old saying is just too true...."you can't fix stupid"


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Stories like that always make me smile and think about the time that some real bozo's pulled that stunt on me at Ogden Bay. Three of us had gone in before dark and set up in a likely spot and the birds were working us a little bit. About 8:00 AM, three clowns show up in a boat and set up about 40 yards to our left. I walked over to them and asked them if they thought they might be just a little too close to us and maybe they should move to a better spot with less competition. The comments I got back were typical for dirt bags - Eff you, you don't own the marsh, we can hunt where we like, etc. Okay; discussion over.

I then went back to my boat, got my gun, and walked back out in front of our spread and between ours and theirs and sat on an exposed log. I then proceeded to fire one shot every time a duck got within 100 yards of me. It only took them about 20 minutes to finally realize they made a gross error in judgment when they set up that close to us. They picked up and left, all the time yelling profanities at us. But the bottom line is - they left.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Markthehunter88, you bring up a valid question. How do you approach these people? Unfortunately, I don't have the answer because every situation is potentially different. Some people you can politely say something to and they will understand where you are coming from and move on. Others you can politely say the same thing and it turns ugly in an instance. They become confrontational, swear at you and just get plain ignorant. Here is one thing I have noticed, when there is one guy that gets too close you can usually talk to him and he will understand and leave. When it is more than one guy and you explain the same thing to them, they usually won't leave. 
I was hunting the other day and there were literally only 4 boats on entire unit. Unfortunately 2 of them with 3 guys in each boat decided to park on the other side of the point I was hunting. They were set back in a bay 75 yards behind me. I figured if I said something I would have got my ass beat. If they are going to set up that close they won't listen anyway. 
We had another group of guys yelling and screaming at us last Saturday for having our boats on according to them a "non boating" unit. The problem is, it is a boating unit. They just had never seen a boat on it. We told them to read the guidebook or make a phone call. I'm sure they did call and I hope they felt like asses after. We can't fix stupid, but we can try to educate some of these folks that are willing to listen.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I just keep wondering why my desire to get in the marsh has been almost zero so far this year:-(


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

yes that does suck but remember its dark and hard to see and tuff to tell distace plus we all know the best spots on the marsh so alot of peaple end up in the same area it just that simple..me i try to set up with sun at my back and only open water in front and yes i still get some guy 20 yards on the other side of the catails sometimes o well just hunt and enjoy the sunrise..


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ducksarmy said:


> yes that does suck but remember its dark and hard to see and tuff to tell distace plus we all know the best spots on the marsh so alot of peaple end up in the same area it just that simple..me i try to set up with sun at my back and only open water in front and yes i still get some guy 20 yards on the other side of the catails sometimes o well just hunt and enjoy the sunrise..


?

So, yer gunna tell me/us, that with being in the situation of someone shining a spotter in your face, all the while knowing the area and knowing you have been beat to "the" spot, you will still make the choice to set up very near them?


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

All I can say is quack,quack,quack. Courtesy of hatuquack:mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

ducksarmy said:


> yes that does suck but remember its dark and hard to see and tuff to tell distace. Not really that difficult to determine distance in the dark IMO. plus we all know the best spots on the marsh so alot of peaple end up in the same area it just that simple..The best spots in the marsh change day to day for the most part. I think that's a lot of the problem with the crowding is because people hunt the same spot, and if someone is already there they will crowd in anyway. me i try to set up with sun at my back and only open water in front and yes i still get some guy 20 yards on the other side of the catails sometimes o well just hunt and enjoy the sunrise..


 The only time crowding should be a problem is opening weekend when everyone and their dog is out. It's public land and everyone is entitled to use it, so we do just have to deal with it and make the most of it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> how do you warn others that hunters are here and they are too close? Flat out say it? Shine the light?





















of the aqueous variety:










"farmington bay special"










**Disclaimer for the Political Pinheads around here** 
In no way am i indicating physical harm to anyone by posting the above examples of "Hey im already here!".


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the posts. I guess I figured the answer is really unknown. I need a mud motor! anyone selling? My outboard still has me in the thick of everyone. Guess its just as bad or worse with a mud motor tho.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

longgun said:


> of the aqueous variety:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-|O|-:


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Im so sick of these cry baby posts. It happens to all of us deal with it


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a spot light that is so bright it will make a blind man beg me to turn it off. If someone gets too close for my comfort they get the high beams until they are an adequate distance away. It works well for me.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> The only time crowding should be a problem is opening weekend when everyone and their dog is out. It's public land and everyone is entitled to use it, so we do just have to deal with it and make the most of it.


And every Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Skally said:


> And every Saturday and Sunday


True! Especially last Saturday, it looked like opening morning all over again. The cold weather isn't far off and that should eliminate some of the fair weather hunters.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> I have a spot light that is so bright it will make a blind man beg me to turn it off. If someone gets too close for my comfort they get the high beams until they are an adequate distance away. It works well for me.


:rockon:

and the brand/model# would be to said "sunshine in your hand" would be?? (-I need a new one-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*oh and my favorite...*

just for the Dbags that do the drive by's/set-up's @ < min to killn time! ESP when there's ALREADY enough folks on the pond patiently waiting for the birds to showup.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I am going to invest in one of these to take care of those rude hunters that get too close. Anyone else want to pitch in and borrow it on occasion?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, found it!

Just for the individuals that dragged their spreads out on the ice with a canoe to set up <100 yds downwind from us on the only open water for miles. (January 2012)










it's called etiquette, if someone beats you to "the" spot... go home/elsewhere!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> :rockon:
> 
> and the brand/model# would be to said "sunshine in your hand" would be?? (-I need a new one-)


It is the old version of Cabela's HID spotlight. It is a wonderful thing.

http:// http://www.cabelas.com/prod...=spot+light&search=Search&No=0&Ntt=spot+light


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, thx for the link.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I would move !! I'm not going to ruin a day playing duck wars with someone. My time is to valuable to "play the do on to others as they do unto me game" If it's not working with a group of hunters to close, you can either stay and be miserable or move. It's crap but there's no law saying how close someone can set up next to you. One persons 200 yards is another persons 40 yards.


----------



## Newfowler (Nov 21, 2013)

*true waterfowlers*

I'm not usually one to post on these i usually like to just get on and read maybe get some tips since i am just getting back into waterfowl hunting but as i read this thread i have been amazed that not one person has posted what a true waterfowler in my opinion would do a simple solution that i know wont always work because there will always be those d-bags out there but how about instead of getting in a pissing match we invite them to hunt with us instead i had this happen a couple weeks ago someone set up to close to us right in the direction we would be shooting i went and talked to the people and told them i didn't want to be shooting at them and told them they where more then welcome to come hunt with us and instead of being a horrible hunt or being pissed off they joined us we meet two new friends and learned a few new things from them and hopfully they learned from us making everyone better waterfowlers u guys always talk about teaching what you call the duck dynasty generations ethics well here is a perfect time to be an example to someone who may not know any better or may just be stupid maybe after hunting with them and teaching them some ethics they might not set up so close next time or maybe they will what do i know


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Newfowler said:


> I'm not usually one to post on these i usually like to just get on and read maybe get some tips since i am just getting back into waterfowl hunting but as i read this thread i have been amazed that not one person has posted what a true waterfowler in my opinion would do a simple solution that i know wont always work because there will always be those d-bags out there but how about instead of getting in a pissing match we invite them to hunt with us instead i had this happen a couple weeks ago someone set up to close to us right in the direction we would be shooting i went and talked to the people and told them i didn't want to be shooting at them and told them they where more then welcome to come hunt with us and instead of being a horrible hunt or being pissed off they joined us we meet two new friends and learned a few new things from them and hopfully they learned from us making everyone better waterfowlers u guys always talk about teaching what you call the duck dynasty generations ethics well here is a perfect time to be an example to someone who may not know any better or may just be stupid maybe after hunting with them and teaching them some ethics they might not set up so close next time or maybe they will what do i know


That's cool everything worked out for you guys.
Here's the problem I see though. It's not really teaching them anything, because next time those same people will set up close to somebody else, and will expect to be invited over to hunt with them.:mrgreen: Maybe not, but anyway it's good that it worked out for you, and you made some new friends. 
I think I'm going to start parking my boat close to the guys that cook/grill. Maybe I will get an invite.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

dubob said:


> Stories like that always make me smile and think about the time that some real bozo's pulled that stunt on me at Ogden Bay. Three of us had gone in before dark and set up in a likely spot and the birds were working us a little bit. About 8:00 AM, three clowns show up in a boat and set up about 40 yards to our left. I walked over to them and asked them if they thought they might be just a little too close to us and maybe they should move to a better spot with less competition. The comments I got back were typical for dirt bags - Eff you, you don't own the marsh, we can hunt where we like, etc. Okay; discussion over.
> 
> I then went back to my boat, got my gun, and walked back out in front of our spread and between ours and theirs and sat on an exposed log. I then proceeded to fire one shot every time a duck got within 100 yards of me. It only took them about 20 minutes to finally realize they made a gross error in judgment when they set up that close to us. They picked up and left, all the time yelling profanities at us. But the bottom line is - they left.


What a doucher you are dubob!! lol


----------



## Newfowler (Nov 21, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's cool everything worked out for you guys.
> Here's the problem I see though. It's not really teaching them anything, because next time those same people will set up close to somebody else, and will expect to be invited over to hunt with them.:mrgreen: Maybe not, but anyway it's good that it worked out for you, and you made some new friends.
> I think I'm going to start parking my boat close to the guys that cook/grill. Maybe I will get an invite.


i see your point very well could happen as some people never learn


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Honestly, what I've been finding works the best for me, is that if they are going to set up that close to me, because we are both on "the spot", is going over to them and pointing out that rather than competing to see who gets to take the shot when a flock comes through, why not combine resources. Lets set up together, combine our decoy spread, work together and BOTH get a shot at working birds each time a flock decides to play along. It seems to me that with 2 combined spreads we pull more birds. When we are both calling it covers up mistakes. And we both get more birds. And turns out that sometimes they don't turn out to be such awful sob's as you first think when they come set up by you. It certainly beats sitting there being in a crappy mood all morning and missing out on half the birds you could have taken.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> Honestly, what I've been finding works the best for me, is that if they are going to set up that close to me, because we are both on "the spot", is going over to them and pointing out that rather than competing to see who gets to take the shot when a flock comes through, why not combine resources. Lets set up together, combine our decoy spread, work together and BOTH get a shot at working birds each time a flock decides to play along. It seems to me that with 2 combined spreads we pull more birds. When we are both calling it covers up mistakes. And we both get more birds. And turns out that sometimes they don't turn out to be such awful sob's as you first think when they come set up by you. It certainly beats sitting there being in a crappy mood all morning and missing out on half the birds you could have taken.


Now we're talkin'

.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> What a doucher you are dubob!! lol


What can I say?
:banplease:


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd stop hunting if I had to put up with the stuff you guys post.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

pelican said:


> I'd stop hunting if I had to put up with the stuff you guys post.


I'm quiting tonight, I am done hunting, I am done with all the BS, I am done with rude people, I am done..................until tomorrow morning.:mrgreen:


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm quiting tonight, I am done hunting, I am done with all the BS, I am done with rude people, I am done..................until tomorrow morning.:mrgreen:


That's what I'm talking about!
:rotfl:


----------

